# Smoke time ??



## ny smoker (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, keep doing some studying on smokeing. Say your doing a pork butt for 10-13hrs, do you guys smoke the whole way through?

Or do you smoke for half the time and then cut the smoke?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 31, 2011)

Usually 6-8 hours

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

As long as there is meat in the smoker the smoke will be rolling. The only time there isn't smoke is if everything in there is foiled.


----------



## big casino (Dec 31, 2011)

Some people will tell you meat can only absorb so much smoke, I have heard that the 1st 2 hrs is the most important, I do what Al does tho I keep adding chips until it comes out of the smoker,

but I think in time you will find out what works\tastes best for you just experiment with the times


----------



## ny smoker (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys...

I like smoke. Also, when you go to a BBQ joint im sure they dont cut the smoke till done.

But thanks for the foil part SmokinAl. Im sure smoke dont go through foil to good...LOL

As long as the weather holds out, and soon as my AMAZN gets here I will be tossing something on that needs to be smoked.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)

I smoke til its time to foil or it's done...

  Craig


----------

